# looking for a breeder near VA



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

If you search this forum you will find favorable mentions of DiMarnique. I think she's in Delaware. Here's her website: DiMarnique's Miniature Poodles.

Also, since you are close to Pennsylvania, you could contact the William Penn Poodle Club for breeder referrals. Paul Redding at Saratoga Toy Poodles in Maryland, as well as Pat Lorenz at Paperbirch Toy Poodles in Pa. (Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale at Paperbirch Toy Poodles in Pennsylvania Champion Toy Poodle Breeder) might have recommendations as well. Barbara Burdick of Barclays Poodles recently passed away, but she bred beautiful apricot miniatures, and since these three sources were well acquainted with her her they can probably tell you who has acquired her breeding stock.


----------

